# Power Reduction



## Mouseuh (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi,

There is an option when purchasing a BMW F30 318d to include a power reduction. This means that your 143 hp is reduced to 136 hp. This has something to do with the local environmental laws and taxes.

Is it possible to remove this reduction using E-sys?

Kind regards,

Stijn


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm trying to improve my engine as the f11 528i; infact is de-tuned by BMW for marketing reasons to 523i.
So, if your car has de-tuned as the mine, at moment isn't impossible but is too hard.
Infact i'm able with esys to give to my car 528i power but the car management system puts it in limited power mode. I need to change a value into DME in a memory area that is blocked by mileage controls.
However my DME hasn't yet read by any tuner.... Maybe yours yes...


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Looking at E-Sys, it has restriction for mileage, time of use, time from built...etc. These may have to be amended/restrained before E-Sys allows these type of actions


----------

